# Code in your area



## Txmasterplumber (Oct 2, 2010)

Was wondering, if the other states do the same as Texas: Texas State Board of Plumbing Examiners states that cities and townships over 5000 shall adopt a code, ie: most of the cities has adopted the IPC code, but the state lets each city amend the code as they see fit. I think it was 2006, I got the amendments of the IPC code from the City of Dallas, all 56 pages of them.

This is a biotch when you plumb in different cities around here. You can use air admittance valves in one city, but not the next, can in another city, with the cities approval in certain circumstanses. Etc, etc...... you almost have to have a code book for each city.

I wish they would just make them adopt a code, and then stick to it, no changes. Would make life alot easier...........

Lets hear ya'lls story!


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

The state of Colorado uses the IPC. Pueblo county uses the UPC, as did Colorado Springs untill a couple of years ago.

Having two different codes you must know can make the job interesting:thumbsup:

Speaking for myself, I prefer to use the UPC as it is what I learned to plumb with, but the IPC has a few good points as well.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Arkansas uses the IPC statewide, no matter if your town (or county if there is no town) has 100 people or 100,000. Some cities here have added to the code's strictness, but they cannot be more leinient. Most everywhere around my area has access to rural water, even in the sticks, and even my town of 273 has city sewer. We have state inspectors assigned to each county or group of counties that inspect buildings supplied by wells and to fill in for local inspectors. Each town has a local inspector (even my town) and each rural water deptartment has assigned inspectors. So even if you are a hillbilly building a rickety cabin in the middle of no where, it has to be inspected if it has any sort of plumbing.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Florida uses the IPC. Years ago though, we used SBCCI (Southern Building Code Congress International) which was based on SPC.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Just don't tell the Chief in Haltom City that the Chief in Fort Worth says it's okay to do it this way........................


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Try working in OKC, we have like 20 different jurisdictions in one metro area!


----------



## Ishmael (Dec 9, 2009)

Here in MA, there's just our state plumbing code that every town has to follow. Individual inspectors may interpret things differently, though, and if you ever had a disagreement with a local inspector it can be appealed to the State Board - they'll either set you right, or set the inspector right. Inspectors have to go for periodic training etc to make sure everyone's applying the rules uniformly. AAV's are only allowed here with pre-approval of the state board (and they almost never allow them).


----------



## Txmasterplumber (Oct 2, 2010)

Choctaw said:


> Just don't tell the Chief in Haltom City that the Chief in Fort Worth says it's okay to do it this way........................


sounds like that was from experiance


----------



## Moscow (Aug 27, 2009)

In Idaho state wide is UPC but, in local area's that do there own inspections can admend the code but not less then what the state has adopded. Now the Plumbing board is trying to write there own code Idaho State Plumbing Code (ISPC) that is really the UPC. We will see how that works.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Ishmael said:


> ... Individual inspectors may interpret things differently, though, and if you ever had a disagreement with a local inspector it can be appealed to the State Board - they'll either set you right, or set the inspector right.


We're theoretically able to appeal here too if we think an inspector is full of crap. But guess what? :laughing: When you call they just tell you whatever the inspector says goes. He's the authority having jurisdiction and that's it. Total waste of time.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

futz said:


> We're theoretically able to appeal here too if we think an inspector is full of crap. But guess what? :laughing: When you call they just tell you whatever the inspector says goes. He's the authority having jurisdiction and that's it. Total waste of time.


what about the chief municiple inspector? Couldnt he over turn it? Or just goes with the flow.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

AKdaplumba said:


> what about the chief municiple inspector? Couldnt he over turn it? Or just goes with the flow.


Heh :laughing: Ya right. :laughing::laughing: They're like the sleazy cops - they got each others' back. Doesn't matter if one is wrong - they'll do anything to avoid admitting it.


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

You guys have any examples of disputes with inspectors where you were right and they were wrong, but you still had to do it their way?


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Minnesota has it's own state code and Minneapolis and St. Paul two major propers have their own. To pull permits you must not only have a state masters license, but a masters comp card to each proper as well. 

The problem with having one universal code is that the northern tier states cold winter climates dictates a good portion of what we can or can't do or use


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Illinois has a code and Chicago has it's own code. Chicago is more restrictive, but their inspectors are much easier to bribe.


----------



## Txmasterplumber (Oct 2, 2010)

plumber666 said:


> You guys have any examples of disputes with inspectors where you were right and they were wrong, but you still had to do it their way?


I didn't see it myself, but one of my builders walked in on a final inspection, and saw the inspecter kicking the EO and p-trap under the kitchen sink...... asked what the hell he was doing...... said that the HO would be putting stuff under the sink and hitting the drains, just wanted to make sure it didn't leak............ can't do that, it's called altering the plumbing...... 

and for Choctaw.... stay clear of Burleson


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I really don't like to drive through that place.............


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

We use the UPC with Oregon amendments. State wide code is all the same, which is nice.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Txmasterplumber said:


> I didn't see it myself, but one of my builders walked in on a final inspection, and saw the inspecter kicking the EO and p-trap under the kitchen sink...... asked what the hell he was doing...... said that the HO would be putting stuff under the sink and hitting the drains, just wanted to make sure it didn't leak............ can't do that, it's called altering the plumbing......
> 
> and for Choctaw.... stay clear of Burleson


 If the city did that to me, they would recieve a bill for damaging a plumbing system at my labor rate. I know the code well and, if there is a disagreement, I pull out my book and say show me where it says that in here. If it says I can do what I did in my book, they have to accept it. If it's something like add a hanger or no big deal I will do it.

If it's something that will take too long, I will contest it. In WI we can call the state inspector and he can overrule the local. I try not to do that though, it makes both you and the local inspector look stupid. Some local inspectors have been fired by this though. One guy had a big habit of making up his own extra things to do, he no longer works for that city.


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

I butted heads with this inspector, who wasn't even an inspector. I was in the middle of roughing in a real complicated bed pan washer/invalid washer at a hospital reno. Footpedal, two diverters, 3 different sprayers.To keep it as nice as possible, I built it on a 1/2 sheet of 1/2" plywood. So I screw the ply to the wood studs with 2 screws to get it sitting all level and go for lunch. Thought this was a great idea. Neat pipes, furr the rest of the small wall out later.
10 minutes later I get back with some take out and I see this dude grabbing the IP stubouts and rips the whole thing off the wall. I ran over, guns blazin' freaking out on this guy, WTF! Who the f**k do you think you are, etc. 
Turns out to be the chief building and planning superintendant for the whole Interior Health Authority. Major bigshot this guy. Said I didn't have my pipes secure enough. Didn't like my explanation. And after the names I called him, didn't much like anything about me.
Didn't like my vents, needed 2% grade he said. Had me change lots of backing, not good enough. Made my life a living hell for that whole job, and not even a plumbing inspector.


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

Here in Canada , we have the Canadian plumbing code .. good for all of Canada Also my ticket is Red seal so it too is good for all of Canada .. The only thing wrong with it is on the very first page in the very first paragraph it reads " All codes are subject to change by the authority having jurisdiction ...

I got my ticket in Alberta and am now living back in Nova Scotia same ticket but different rules .. our local city's or even townships adopt some rules for the area that help for the code to be better suited in there area..

Some of the additions to the code are far more in depth that the Canadian code itself , I heard Ontario's additions are a crazy big book.

Actually there is not even any plumbing inspectors in Nova Scotia any more , the building inspector is doing all of the inspections ... kinda ****ty when all they look for is 1- 3" vent out the roof and a floor drain ... Makes for some very hard work to correct . Ty's on there backs in drainage is no where near the worst I've seen in this backwards little place ....

Lifer


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

Just so our American brothers know, up here we have a National Code, but we also have provincial codes. Some cities, ie: Vancouver, have thier own codes. Then we all have our "authorities having jourisdiction". Over the last 20 years the Code Gods have been working towards harmonizing our provincial codes, so now they are almost all the same, except for Alberta which allows indoor wooden toilets, and good luck getting a hot water heater approved!! From what I've read, the States can be a bit confusing, just crossing county lines could get you into a whole new code book.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

plumber666 said:


> Just so our American brothers know, up here we have a National Code, but we also have provincial codes. Some cities, ie: Vancouver, have thier own codes.


Vancouver dropped "their own code" many years ago (probably when they dropped their master plumber requirement). They run on B.C. code.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

plumber666 said:


> From what I've read, the States can be a bit confusing, just crossing county lines could get you into a whole new code book.


Yep, you're exactly right friend. In Colorado, the state adopted the IPC. Some counties still use the UPC though. Also, each city can amend the code they use for their own requirements.

It gets confusing at times.


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

futz said:


> Vancouver dropped "their own code" many years ago (probably when they dropped their master plumber requirement). They run on B.C. code.


Thanks, now I've learned something today!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

plumber666 said:


> Just so our American brothers know, up here we have a National Code, but we also have provincial codes. Some cities, ie: Vancouver, have thier own codes. Then we all have our "authorities having jourisdiction". Over the last 20 years the Code Gods have been working towards harmonizing our provincial codes, so now they are almost all the same,
> 
> yeah like I said ...lol


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

plumber666 said:


> Just so our American brothers know, up here we have a National Code, but we also have provincial codes. Some cities, ie: Vancouver, have thier own codes. Then we all have our "authorities having jourisdiction". Over the last 20 years the Code Gods have been working towards harmonizing our provincial codes, so now they are almost all the same, except for Alberta which allows indoor wooden toilets, and *good luck getting a hot water heater approved!!* From what I've read, the States can be a bit confusing, just crossing county lines could get you into a whole new code book.


If the water is already Hot why would you need to heat it? No one uses Hot Water Heaters anymore. Most just use water heaters.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Pipe Rat said:


> If the water is already Hot why would you need to heat it? No one uses Hot Water Heaters anymore. Most just use water heaters.


I use these...

http://bradfordwhite.com/images/shared/pdfs/specsheets/405-B.pdf


----------



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

Where I live, the state says the larger population areas have to have a code and inspectors.

As it is applied though, there is a city and a county code, which is basically the UPC with about an inch thick of amendments for both places. Fortunately, they are mostly the same, with only minor differences.

However, it gets exciting when you go to smaller municipalities inside the county that do their own inspections. They might use the IPC. They might use the UPC. They might have amendments. They might not have amendments. They might have a plumbing inspector. They might have a multi-inspector.

It is crazy.

You be in one area, drive a mile or two in any direction, and have a completely different set of rules to follow.

Here is a link to the most current county amendments. Not that anyone wants to read them, but there are pictures of approved installations in the back that are kind of cool.

It may take a second to load...it is 211 pages.

--Will


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

here in az most city's changed from UPC to IPC. phoenix allows ipc for residental and upc for commercial? 

most people i work with are against ipc. i believe they just dont understand the differences, be open to change i say.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

ranman said:


> here in az most city's changed from UPC to IPC. phoenix allows ipc for residental and upc for commercial?
> 
> most people i work with are against ipc. i believe they just dont understand the differences, be open to change i say.


Here it's kind of the same way. Nobody, and I mean nobody liked the IPC when it was adopted. Then, when it was, El Paso county amended the crap out of it to the point where it wasn't nearly as permissive as it is in it's written form.

Pueblo county flat refused to adopt it and stuck with the UPC.

Me personally, I prefer the UPC as that is what I learned to plumb with and I'm more comfortable with it. Though you're right, it is good to be open to change.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

woberkrom said:


> Where I live, the state says the larger population areas have to have a code and inspectors.
> 
> As it is applied though, there is a city and a county code, which is basically the UPC with about an inch thick of amendments for both places. Fortunately, they are mostly the same, with only minor differences.
> 
> ...


Why do they hate on the purple primer?


----------



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

jjbex said:


> Why do they hate on the purple primer?


Who doesn't?

--Will


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I spilled some purple primer in my old van. It got out of the door and I had a lovely purple streak down the bottom of the van until I sold it. I hate purple primer it stains EVERYTHING, and it looks like handy hackster was running some PVC.


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

clear cleaner will remove it.





RW Plumbing said:


> I spilled some purple primer in my old van. It got out of the door and I had a lovely purple streak down the bottom of the van until I sold it. I hate purple primer it stains EVERYTHING, and it looks like handy hackster was running some PVC.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

ranman said:


> clear cleaner will remove it.


and the clear coat, and maybe the paint


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

well yea but it wont be purple. :whistling2:



plumbpro said:


> and the clear coat, and maybe the paint


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

ranman said:


> well yea but it wont be purple. :whistling2:


You could solve this problem by re-naming you company the purple streak, or just driving a big purple van. :laughing:

We have to use purple primer everywhere, even on a final.


----------



## AllAces777 (Nov 23, 2010)

Here in Nevada, the Nevada State law specifies the use of the Uniform Plumbing Code and each entity will adopt their own amendments. Every year or so a few groups try to push the IPC but they always get slapped away, hahahaha.

The funny thing is, to become an inspector you have to take an open book test that is based on IPC, I never understood that.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

AllAces777 said:


> Here in Nevada, the Nevada State law specifies the use of the Uniform Plumbing Code and each entity will adopt their own amendments. Every year or so a few groups try to push the IPC but they always get slapped away, hahahaha.
> 
> The funny thing is, to become an inspector you have to take an open book test that is based on IPC, I never understood that.


If you have ever attended the ICC EDU-CODE which is held at the Orleans every year, all of the IPC is taught by members of IAMPO with IAPMO materials. The plumbing class was taught be the head plumbing inspector for San Francisco (UPC) and the mechanical was taught by the head inspector for Salt Lake City (IMC but a member of the IAPMO code council).

Mark


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

As Jjbex already pointed out State of Illinois has its own state code which is the bare minimum. Then any county, township, or city can make the code stricter than the state code, but can not go below the minimum state requirements. Chicago code is a bit more restrictive to points. For example Chicago allows type M copper to be used for water distribution, where in the west suburbs they have adopted that only Type L copper is to be used for water distribution.


----------



## AllAces777 (Nov 23, 2010)

ToUtahNow said:


> If you have ever attended the ICC EDU-CODE which is held at the Orleans every year, all of the IPC is taught by members of IAMPO with IAPMO materials. The plumbing class was taught be the head plumbing inspector for San Francisco (UPC) and the mechanical was taught by the head inspector for Salt Lake City (IMC but a member of the IAPMO code council).
> 
> Mark


Thanks for the info. My point was that why would the entities require testing for UPC Code inforcement by using IPC testing materials? 

Thanks for the input.


----------

